# S.a.w



## nbcdecon (Jun 15, 2002)

I have seen some shool in Japan on this Martial art. This art is a blend of a bunch of diffrent arts mainly jiu jitsu but has a dog fighting feel to it. I like it because they don't neglect the small joint attacks and jaw locks. If you guys have seen this stuff what do you think of the matter.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 16, 2002)

Never heard of it--can you suggest a web site where I could read about it?


----------



## Yari (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Never heard of it--can you suggest a web site where I could read about it? *



I neaver heard about it either. A web site /book or anything would be a great reference.

/Yari


----------



## Humble artist (Aug 31, 2002)

Jaw locks?


----------



## ace (Sep 28, 2002)

S.A.W.

Is this Submisson Arts Wrestling 
that is a Shoot style group
Or are we speaking 
Appel & Oranges.

:asian: 
Primo


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Nov 15, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Never heard of it--can you suggest a web site where I could read about it?


 
Not sure about website.. though maybe the links from http://bjj.org could work, because the owners of that site seems to know everybody 

Anyway, my sensei has the video of Ahso Hidetaka sensei's SAW, and he thinks its VERY GOOD Budo.. it seems to be based on Karate, Judo, Sambo and Jujutsu that Ahso sensei studied (the end credits mentions that Ahso sensei holds a position in a Jujutsu organization in Japan).


----------

